# [Solved] Apache server not starting

## Doper

Okey, so first my problem was: 

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for CCL

apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

I found thread talking about it: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-948826-start-0.html

and followed instruction, added ServerName localhost to httpd.conf and after that error looked like:

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/apache2'                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: apache2 failed to start

All other configs are still purely basic, havent touch any of them. Just trying to get this work. (first problem was with eth0 not existing but gladly found:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-957342-start-0.html which helped with this problem.

Im not totally new to gentoo, but have worked with it in years 2004-2006 so actually i feel like Í have no idea what im doingLast edited by Doper on Sat May 03, 2014 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Doper,

Welcome back.  We knew you wolud cone back sometime  :)

You should have some log files in /var/log/apache2/ that will provide more detail.

In particular, error_log and ssl_error_log.

In /etc/conf.d/apache2  you will have 

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D LANGUAGE"
```

as the only active line.

Try removing  -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST, so that apache starts without SSL. This is not intended to be a fix, only a diagnostic aid.

----------

## Doper

Hey nice to be back and thanks. So embarrassing, but well its been about 9 years...  :Razz: 

So solved problem, checked out the logs, noted: 

Error log: [Sat May 03 14:13:36 2014] [alert] (EAI 2)Name or service not known: mod_unique$

Configuration Failed 

Just typo in hosts ...  :Very Happy:  Thank you.

P.S Love this community, so much fun to be back in linux world =)

----------

## otakugeek

Thanks @NeddySeagoon

----------

